# Non emergency transportation



## deaver (Dec 22, 2022)

Here in deadbush the local law would give me a courtesy ride home after my ER/ED visit. They now refuse to do so because I am on oxygen, what ever that means. The staff at the hospital told me the ambulance would take me home, but they did not ask for my permission to do so nor did they explain the cost involved.

Now I have a $900 bill for the transport use of the ambulance. The distance was less than a mile and had I known of the cost I would have made other arrangements. They want their money, and I am supposed to file for medicaid assistance to pay that bill.

I came down with influenza type A and had to return to the ER/ED a couple of days later because of breathing problems. While I was laying on a gurney in the ER/ED the ems director came into the room without a mask and to within a foot of my face saying I had filed a complaint on the cost of the ambulance service and wanted me to file for aid, he was rather hostile. I am sick and in the fog I dont remember much of what was said.

Now I fear that if I do not pay this bill I will be denied ambulance service to the local medical center and may even be denied care in the ER/ED.

The instructions on the format to file for aid are very very intimidating, demanding I do everything in my power to pay the bill.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 22, 2022)

Uber!
No, they cannot deny service...


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 22, 2022)

So sorry you're going through this. It behooves us to find out (before we need it) how much an ambulance costs in our country, province, or state.

Can you get someone to help you with the form? Even a friend to sit with you while you do it, so you don't feel so overwhelmed.

I've had health "professionals" breathe in my face too. Ugh.


----------



## deaver (Dec 22, 2022)

yes hospitals can deny service,, google and research to understand how....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 22, 2022)

File for the medicaid and let them pay the bill, they would not suggest this unless you qualify for it.  check your medicare insurance policy and see if it includes rides to doctors appointments, etc.  Mine includes rides as long as i can book them in advance, like a doctor appointment, but not if I needed an emergency trip to the doctor or hospital . 
I think that mine includes an ambulance if needed, but have never needed that, so I am not sure, and each company has different options with their Medicare policies anyway.


----------



## deaver (Dec 22, 2022)

in order to file for medicaid i have to supply information i would NOT give to my lover. not only that but the wording of the statement is beyond belief in its demands.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2022)

deaver said:


> in order to file for medicaid i have to supply information i would NOT give to my lover. not only that but the wording of the statement is beyond belief in its demands.


Medicaid asks you nothing they don't already know.  You're being paranoid.  If you wouldn't give what they will ask to a LOVER than I'm not surprised you don't have one.   Sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 22, 2022)

deaver said:


> *in order to file for medicaid i have to supply information i would NOT give to my lover. *not only that but the wording of the statement is beyond belief in its demands.


Now, that's funny!  I filed for medicaid for my lady friend/SO and I don't recall any top secrets questions.  They have to know about assets and income since that is the basis of qualification, but she had nothing to hide, so there were no issues.  It's your choice - give Medicaid what they need to know and get the benefits, or pay the $900.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 22, 2022)

They can't charge you for something that you didn't agree too, which is why that a--hole was trying to harass you.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 22, 2022)

Did you sign anything to get the ambulance?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Medicaid asks you nothing they don't already know.  You're being paranoid.  If you wouldn't give what they will ask to a LOVER than I'm not surprised you don't have one.   Sorry, but that's the truth.


go easy Peps. the guy is  ill, upset, in shock,  and searching for answers


----------



## Blessed (Dec 22, 2022)

@deaver, don' let it worry you right now while you are tiring to get well.  I had a lot of medical charges to sort through after a hip replacement.  I told them they would have to wait, I am recovering, on pain medication.  I will review and take care of things when I can.  That is what I did everyone was paid after I was able to reconcile the bills.  There were some errors on doctor and insurance statements that had to be corrected and or covered.  Then the balance was paid.

I did have one ambulance trip in that period.  The cost was 600, my portion of that was 300 out of pocket. I have since subscribed to a ambulance service my city offers.  It is 60.00 a year.  It covers me and anyone that lives in my house.  The city will absorb any out of pocket costs for ambulance services that are needed during that year. As I get older, I see the benefit of this service.  You might check if your city or county offers such a policy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 23, 2022)

That's terrible! Sorry you have to go through this. I imagine that  even though the form looks intimidating, it's their standard form. Follow the instructions as best you can if the end result will be beneficial to you. @1955 suggested using an Uber for transportation, which shouldn't be too expensive since you say you live very close. But is Uber service even available in your area?


----------



## MissRJ (Dec 23, 2022)

Look into getting complete, proper health care insurance coverage.
Not all insurance plans come with medical transportation services.
Ask a person, whom you trust to assist you.


----------



## deaver (Dec 24, 2022)

the VA has or will pay for the ambulance trip to the ER/ED but not the return trip home as that was non emergency.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 24, 2022)

Just a fyi thought. We have several hospitals who treat the poor, if the patient doesn't have transport, there's a county action with charity drivers. I realize you may be very rural, but contact city hall to see if such exists.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 25, 2022)

deaver said:


> The staff at the hospital told me the ambulance would take me home, but they did not ask for my permission to do so nor did they explain the cost involved.


If you went, that is consent and is express permission. As far as cost, they are theoretically due under the _quantum meruit doctrine. _However, you can make a claim that they should have informed you of a charge. Since there was no need for medical oversight returning home. Bad business.


deaver said:


> Now I have a $900 bill for the transport use of the ambulance. The distance was less than a mile and had I known of the cost I would have made other arrangements. They want their money, and I am supposed to file for medicaid assistance to pay that bill.



Medicaid may pay a retroactive bill yes. However, if are eligible, apply now.


deaver said:


> Now I fear that if I do not pay this bill I will be denied ambulance service to the local medical center and may even be denied care in the ER/ED.


The hospital can not deny you service, so put that fear to rest. If ambulance service is denied for non full payment, report them to the State medical board. Pay what you can when you can.


----------



## deaver (Dec 25, 2022)

as best as I can glean from the states web site on medicaid, non emergency transport to or from medical facilites must be authorized by medicaid in order to be reimbursed in full. part of that claim form states reimbursement is based not on vehicle used nor non medical services rendered irregardless of state or local policies. as I stated above the VA pays for the transport to the ER/ED. information relayed to me by state transport personnel says send them a dollar.


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 27, 2022)

I am rather blown away the ambulance did it in the first place. We have not enough emergency resources here…and tying one up with non-emergent transport would be huge no no.


----------

